# Starting a planted tank?



## sdanh2013 (Nov 17, 2016)

I've been wanting to start a planted tank but i'm not sure where to begin! My betta is currently in a 3.5 topfin tank that came with a filter and led light. I'm not 100% sure but I don't think my betta likes the light so I usually leave it off. The tank is fully cycled as I've had him for almost a year now. I added a whole bunch of plants and whenever I do, he makes tons of bubble nests, but they keep dying. I'm new to this so bear with me.. 

I also have an old 5 gallon Aqueon tank. I was thinking of putting a new filter (top fin element cartridges) in the tank so that I can use the old one in the planted tank and have that running for a week before I switch Phillip into the new tank. How do I go about that? 
Can I just stuff the new and old one in between the slot where it goes so it filters through both of them or will that be too thick? 
Should I cut the old one and take the sponge part and put it in front and back of the new one and let it run for a week, and once that's done take those cut up sponge pieces and place them in front of the new filter in the new tank? .. 

For lighting I was thinking of getting the Aqueon 50/50 mini compact fluorescent light bulb 6" .. the description says "The Aqueon 50/50 Mini Compact Fluorescent Bulb is the perfect energy-efficient lighting upgrade for desktop aquariums. A 10 watt mini compact fluorescent has an equivalent light output of a 50 watt incandescent lamp. The 50/50 combination equates to 50% 10,000K daylight and 50% true actinic bluelight. The sparkling bright white and soft blue rays promote photosynthesis in live plants and corals." Will that be too small for the new tank? (i've still got to find a hood but i'm sure that will be easy enough)

For substrate I was thinking of using miracle gro organic garden soil or eco complete.. i'd be using national geographic black gravel to cover it. 

Any advice/recommendations? Total beginner here but I'm looking forward to providing Phillip with a better home  Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Question I need to know: What kind of plants are you trying to grow

Soil substrate isn't the best idea for beginners, as it causes ammonia spikes, makes your water super cloudy when you first put it down and can get aerobic pockets in it far easier then other substrates. 

Your light should be fine for most plants you would want to grow, but it might be a problem if you wanted to do high light plants. High light plants are also not recommended for beginners because most high light also need CO2 to truly thrive. 

As far as your filter... Cartridge filters are a scam by big business. The whole cartridge system is both a money sink and isn't good for the health of the aquarium as you are basically throwing a way a bunch of the tank beneficial bacteria every time you change the cartridge. Granted if you are comfortable with that system, then don't get rid of it. Go out and get a clean never used dish sponge and stick it in the back of the filter with the cartridge. When you replace the cartridge take out the sponge and rinse it off with tank water only then replace it along with your new cartridge. The sponge will keep all your beneficial bacteria happy and thriving well the cartridge catches all the nasty gunk. Further more the sponge would be considered 'cycled media' so if you want to transfer your fish to new system just add the sponge to a new tank's filter and it will kick start your cycle.


----------



## sdanh2013 (Nov 17, 2016)

I was thinking some water lettuce .. wisteria, amazon sword, dwarf hair grass and baby dwarf tears .. are there any plants you suggest? also what substrate would you suggest for beginners? 

The sponge idea is a great one! the filter came with the tank so I'll definitely be looking into better alternatives when I get one for the aqueon 5 gal tank!


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Water Lettuce, Wisteria and amazon swords could work for your tank. Dwarf hair grass and baby dwarf tears are both plants that require high light and CO2. 

Swords and wisteria are root feeders. Well soil would work best for them in your situation I'd get something like Flourite or eco complete. 

Honestly the best starter plants are any type of Anubis, Java Fern, Java Moss, Anacharis, Marino Mossball, Water Lettuce. All of them don't really need special substrate or ferts to dose or high light. They are perfect for beginners. They are basically the set it and forget plants. 

Plants that require a bit more nutrients are plants like the Wisteria, Amazon swords, Dwarf Sagittaria, Moneywort, any Crypt, Hygrophila. All these plants are easy to grow but require a substrate with some nutrients either put in them (Via root tabs) or have some nutrients in them as they all need to be firmly planted.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Your tanks are too small for amazon sword. They grow HUGE!


----------



## sdanh2013 (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks guys! Sorry for all the questions. I was also thinking of getting some drift wood? I heard bettas can get stuck in the holes in cholla wood so I don't want that.. I was thinking the Malaysian drift wood? Or are there other kinds that will work well and any idea where I can get some for a 5 gal tank?


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

I haven't had a problem with cholla wood, but I don't speak for every one. I also have a lot of malaysian drift wood and honestly I like it more. It sinks right away and real wood always looks good in fish tanks. Also wood is great for tanks in general as it releases good tanins over time, and can make a nice home for beneficial bacteria


----------



## sdanh2013 (Nov 17, 2016)

where do you typically get your driftwood/plants?


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Either my local fish store, or online. It can seem pricey but remember you don't want to stick a piece of wood you found out in your back yard into the tank because who know what or who is on it. The same thing for getting wood, make sure you get it from a source with good reviews or a local fish store you trust.


----------

